# Game 1, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Rockets @ Mavericks GAME THREAD. 4/23. 4:30 CT



## ThaShark316

*@*







































PG: Bob Sura
SG: David Wesley
SF: Tracy McGrady
PF: Clarence Weatherspoon
C: Yao Ming


*BENCH*





































Jon Barry
Dikembe Mutombo
Scott Padgett
Mike James
Ryan Bowen 








































PG: Jason Terry 
SG: Michael Finley
SF: Josh Howard
PF: Dirk Nowitzki
C: Erick Dampier​

*BENCH*












































Keith Van Horn
Jerry Stackhouse
Marquis Daniels
Devin Harris
Alan Henderson
Shawn Bradley​


Preseason is over people...


Rockets and Mavericks start their Best-of-7 series at Dallas, a place where the Mavericks are very dangerous. The Rockets will need to find a way to contain Dirk and make sure he's the ONLY Maverick that beats them, not the others. If that means putting McGrady on Nowitzki at times, then so be it.

Yao will need to the get into this game and not let Dampier and Bradley frustrate him for 48 minutes. T-Mac will get his, and I'm looking forward to one of many great games by Tracy today. 

This game, as well as this series, well be based on the play of each teams' role players. If the Rockets bench outplay the Mavericks bench, or vice versa...thats who wins the games and eventually, the series. As for game 1, I think the Rockets D will prevail here...giving the Rockets a 1-0 lead early in this - what I think will be - long series.

Rockets 101
Mavericks 95


----------



## TracywtFacy

*Re: Game 1, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Rockets @ Mavericks GAME THREAD. 4/23. 4:3*

Rox 121-109

Boy, looking at those portraits, some of those Dallas benchers have some ugly facials... and Spoon looks like C3P0


----------



## Hakeem

*Re: Game 1, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Rockets @ Mavericks GAME THREAD. 4/23. 4:3*

Spoon looks like Genghis Khan (or at least how I imagine Genghis to have looked).


----------



## TheRoc5

how much longer this is going by to slow, i think we will come out as underdogs and end it as champions. this gm will have runs and will be close at the end, yao clutch is what i think we will see, big gm. if we can get this one we will have lots of confidence and might change the outcome of the series. tmac plays better on the road so he will prob have the most points.

keys to our blasting the maverics

BEnch-need to match them

shooting- need all of are players to be able to pop a 3 and have a running jumper.

out coach them- jvg is a vet and johnson is a rookie, out smart there coach.

the gatorade x factor is jon barry

key match up

yao vs dampier

key player- jvg

rockets 100
mavs 97

tmac 35pt
yao 12 reb
tmac 7 assits


----------



## Yao Mania

Weatherspoon v.s. Dirk has got to be the most lob-sided matchup in playoff history... 
This game is gonna be great, both teams are pumped, let's see which team comes out ready...


----------



## Pasha The Great

The Rockets are going to have to start the game focused and pumped up. We always start out slow and bricking all of our shots. One thing Ive noticed is Sura always shoots the ball during the first few minutes and ALWAYS misses. But if we start out bad I know we will come back and win it like we always do.


----------



## TheRoc5

Yao Mania said:


> Weatherspoon v.s. Dirk has got to be the most lob-sided matchup in playoff history...
> This game is gonna be great, both teams are pumped, let's see which team comes out ready...


i would like to see weatherspoon vs duncan, kg or shaq lol


----------



## sherwin

Depends on how the role players show up. I hop ethey dont break under the pressure. They just need to relax and make their shots when needed. Ahh..... 4 hours... nervous.. cant do anything until then.


----------



## The_Franchise

*Re: Game 1, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Rockets @ Mavericks GAME THREAD. 4/23. 4:3*

Wesley, James and Barry have to knock down their shots for us to have a chance to win. No standing around waiting for McGrady to create everything. We need to get Yao his touches, this is a MUST. And most importantly, we have to be extremely efficient rotating off of Dirk on defense. If he gets in a groove we will send the help defense so we need to rotate quickly to make sure Dallas gets no open shots.


Ugh... most of my friends are football freaks; they'll be watching the draft right up until tipoff. I really haven't felt this way since '98... Rockets win game 1!


----------



## master8492

*Re: Game 1, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Rockets @ Mavericks GAME THREAD. 4/23. 4:3*

If James doesn't have a good shooting day. Mavs to win

Mavericks 100
Rockets 97


----------



## The Future7

*Re: Game 1, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Rockets @ Mavericks GAME THREAD. 4/23. 4:3*

Im happy to see that you Rockets fans are so confident. This will be a cometitve series. The Rockets role players will have to step up and hit their shots like Mr. Roger's Cardigan said. I think the Mavs will win in 5 because there will be no one to stop Dirk. I hope Tmac guards Dirk because he is athletic enough to do it. But guarding Dirk will take away from his offense, so I doubt the Rockets will do it. This series depends mostly on how good Dirk plays.


----------



## The_Franchise

*Re: Game 1, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Rockets @ Mavericks GAME THREAD. 4/23. 4:3*



Yao Mania said:


> Weatherspoon v.s. Dirk has got to be the most lob-sided matchup in playoff history...


Weatherspoon better not start... I'll be forced to yell profanities at JVG.

That being said, I think alot of people are underestimating JVG. It's not going to be a situation where Bowen or Padgett is asked to guard Dirk and every time he scores it's on them. There will be doubles, traps and Bowen will overplay him all series long, forcing him to drive right to Yao. I'm not too worried about stopping Dirk, he won't obliterate a JVG team.


----------



## The Future7

*Re: Game 1, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Rockets @ Mavericks GAME THREAD. 4/23. 4:3*

But what happens when you double Dirk. Someone will be open and it will be a scorer. Bowen wont be able to stop Dirk that easily. Its the playoffs and Dirk will play at a higher level than he does in the season. Only Dirk can stop Dirk in this series.


----------



## sherwin

*Re: Game 1, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Rockets @ Mavericks GAME THREAD. 4/23. 4:3*

yeah, i cant stress the role players hitting shots enough. if they dont hit shots then we cant even beat the Hornets (as we saw a couple weeks ago).


----------



## The_Franchise

*Re: Game 1, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Rockets @ Mavericks GAME THREAD. 4/23. 4:3*



The Future7 said:


> But what happens when you double Dirk. Someone will be open and it will be a scorer. Bowen wont be able to stop Dirk that easily. Its the playoffs and Dirk will play at a higher level than he does in the season. Only Dirk can stop Dirk in this series.





Mr. Roger's Cardigan said:


> And most importantly, we have to be extremely efficient rotating off of Dirk on defense. If he (Dirk) gets in a groove we will send the help defense so we need to rotate quickly to make sure Dallas gets no open shots.


Defensive rotations = JVG's speciality.


----------



## sherwin

*Re: Game 1, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Rockets @ Mavericks GAME THREAD. 4/23. 4:3*

the big decision.......... should I watch on ESPN or FSN.. hmm


----------



## Pasha The Great

*Re: Game 1, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Rockets @ Mavericks GAME THREAD. 4/23. 4:3*

ahhh its starting!


Bill Warrell and coach are much more entertaining than ESPN.


----------



## sherwin

*Re: Game 1, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Rockets @ Mavericks GAME THREAD. 4/23. 4:3*

oh god... mark jackson..


----------



## TheRoc5

bowens starting


----------



## sherwin

*Re: Game 1, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Rockets @ Mavericks GAME THREAD. 4/23. 4:3*

why did ryan bowen take our first shot..


----------



## sherwin

*Re: Game 1, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Rockets @ Mavericks GAME THREAD. 4/23. 4:3*

it seems like our players dont want to take shots.. come on guys


----------



## texan

First foul on Yao. So far Damp has pushed him around.


----------



## Pasha The Great

*Re: Game 1, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Rockets @ Mavericks GAME THREAD. 4/23. 4:3*

Rockets are hustling.. looking good.


----------



## sherwin

*Re: Game 1, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Rockets @ Mavericks GAME THREAD. 4/23. 4:3*

i dont like Bowen getting so many touches offensively...


----------



## texan

The Mavs are getting way too many open looks.


----------



## sherwin

*Re: Game 1, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Rockets @ Mavericks GAME THREAD. 4/23. 4:3*

gimme a break... youre gonna let dirk act


----------



## TheRoc5

tmac looks like hes just waiting to explode.. nice to see ya texan lol


----------



## The Future7

Yup Tmac looks like he will explode. So will Nowitzki.


----------



## sherwin

glad to see WEsley hit that shot.


----------



## texan

TheRoc5 said:


> tmac looks like hes just waiting to explode.. nice to see ya texan lol



Wouldn't miss it for the world. This, IMO, is the best opening round match-up, and I have mild interest in both teams.

Tie game 12-12. The Rockets are being very patient on offense and I like that they are going to Yao. Nice dunk by Tmac.


----------



## sherwin

Barry on Nowitzki?? what?


----------



## TheRoc5

ohh poor shawn lol


----------



## sherwin

nevermind. tmac moved to dirk.


----------



## sherwin

i just dont want tmac to get exhausted defending notwzki to where he cant create offense


----------



## texan

2nd Foul on Yao. That'll be bad. I thought he travelled. Mutombo comes into the game.


----------



## sherwin

WOW did you see that bullet pass to Sura off the turnaround.. how the hell did he even find him


----------



## sherwin

*Re: Game 1, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Rockets @ Mavericks GAME THREAD. 4/23. 4:3*



texan said:


> 2nd Foul on Yao. That'll be bad. I thought he travelled. Mutombo comes into the game.


houston fans are used to this crap by now.


----------



## Pasha The Great

It feels so good having a 6pt lead.


----------



## TheRoc5

if tmac gets tired guarding dirk then dirk will also get tired, we need yao to be there, refs are killn us, owell were up by 6


----------



## The_Franchise

*Re: Game 1, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Rockets @ Mavericks GAME THREAD. 4/23. 4:3*

Dampier is just charging into Yao recklessly. McGrady has been excellent slashing to the basket off the high post pick. I like how aggressive Yao has been on the boards.


----------



## texan

10-0 run for the Rockets and we are up 8 after the Stack make.


----------



## ChiBron

Roleplayers making their shots is a great sign.


----------



## kisstherim

i am watching the delayed game,it just starts.baby!


----------



## sherwin

*Re: Game 1, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Rockets @ Mavericks GAME THREAD. 4/23. 4:3*

I cant stand Joe Crawford.


----------



## sherwin

*Re: Game 1, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Rockets @ Mavericks GAME THREAD. 4/23. 4:3*



SPMJ said:


> Roleplayers making their shots is a great sign.


yes I am so relieved. that is one thing I was nervous about. these guys are showing poise and aggressiveness.


----------



## ChiBron

Rockets showing Y they're a top 3 defensive team in this league. Great start for them.


----------



## TheRoc5

take tmac out put mike james in for a few min. tmac is doing great on dirk, i love that match up, put yao in when mac goes out, we can win this if we keep doing what we do


----------



## texan

End of 1st Quarter
Rockets-26
Mavs-16

Wow. That was a pretty good 1st quarter. The Rockets clamped down defensively and allowed the Mavs only 16 points. Tmac is playing good off the pick n roll, guys are hitting their shots, Yao was being aggressive on the boards, and now Mutombo is doing his usual job. The only negative is that Yao has 2 fouls.


----------



## ljt

we are great 1st q! :clap: 
GO,ROCKETS


----------



## TheRoc5

i love that duncan commercail


----------



## TracywtFacy

*Re: Game 1, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Rockets @ Mavericks GAME THREAD. 4/23. 4:3*

10 pt 1st quarter lead YEAH BABY


----------



## sherwin

burrrrrrrrrrrrrrrnnnnnnnnnnnn


----------



## Pasha The Great

What a freakin beautiful shot.


----------



## sherwin

tmac left stackhouse when he had the ball to go guard Dirk, not a smart move.


----------



## texan

McGrady w/ the 3 to open the quarter but Stack matches it. We are gettin really good offensive ball movement. Wesley w the 2!


----------



## sherwin

wesley at the buzzer....... ahhh beautiful


----------



## sherwin

wow welsey is on fire.. incredible


----------



## texan

sherwin said:


> wesley at the buzzer....... ahhh beautiful



He is hitting all the shots he gets. Let Tmac create, and he'll get Wesley, Sura and Barry open looks. I'm glad they are connecting.


----------



## TheRoc5

up by 16, we doing good, we need tmac to get a breathr. hes played the whole gm


----------



## Pasha The Great

I didnt think we would play this good.


----------



## The_Franchise

Like I said, we are a top 3 team when our guards are knocking down their open shots. We need to continue crashing the boards, note how everyone except Mike James flies at the basket to secure that defensive rebound.


----------



## texan

They are shooting 56%, thats amazing. McGrady with another 3.


----------



## The_Franchise

McGrady is posessed. hg93teTY#$BY%[email protected]


----------



## TheRoc5

tmac dang, this is great hoefully we can keep it up


----------



## Pasha The Great

Im sure all the people who keep doubting the rockets are in shock right now.


----------



## sherwin

ok guys hit your shots.


----------



## TheRoc5

mike is rushn his shots, we need to drive


----------



## sherwin

yao is struggling.


----------



## sherwin

god... another ****ING FOUL ON YAO.. **** joe crawford.... i swera they are keeping him down


----------



## sherwin

whats with that pass


----------



## sherwin

do not let dallas dictate tempo now


----------



## sherwin

mike james is being stupid out there...


----------



## sherwin

HOU 52
DAL 40

Tmac: 17 pts

Nowitzki: 3 fouls


----------



## sherwin

Key is to NOT have one of those sluggish 3rd quarters out of halftime. Dalla will come out swinging to get a quick chip at that lead. If we can come out and float a lead of about 16 through the 3rd then it will put a psychological damper on dallas.


----------



## TheRoc5

yao would be doing great if the efs would call a foul when there supposed to. we are up 12, im a little worried about tmac and his fatiuge but yao will be there if tmac cant be, dirk has 3 fouls also. we can beat dallas.


----------



## The_Franchise

*Re: Game 1, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Rockets @ Mavericks GAME THREAD. 4/23. 4:3*

Lots of silly mistakes in the 2nd. No one told Yao that the help defense was coming from his blind spot, and the result was a TO. His 3rd foul was definitely a foul, but the first call on him was a bogus one. Not only that, but Dirk has had about 4 fouls now that have been called on Van Horn or Bradley. And ESPN won't miss a chance to take a potshot at Yao, "Houston fans should be happy Mutombo is in the game, they are playing much better without Yao." 

Yao has to get some good looks once McGrady cools down. The doubles are killing him, Bowen has missed a couple of nice passes from Yao while cutting to the basket.


----------



## kfranco

We are doing a hell of a job, what worries me is when we go into a drought. Tmac has given everyone good looks, we should be up by at leart 18, but its all good..keep it up!!!!


----------



## TheRoc5

i hope yao can get 14 in the 2nd half and mybe a good block and a win so espn people stop making yao look like a panzy


----------



## mavsmania41

Dirk has 2 fouls but man Mcgrady is crazy man he is great and your Team defense is bothering Dirk. We are really gonna have to play defense but I dont think anything will work its just your guys day.


----------



## kfranco

mavsmania41 said:


> Dirk has 2 fouls but man Mcgrady is crazy man he is great and your Team defense is bothering Dirk. We are really gonna have to play defense but I dont think anything will work its just your guys day.


Well what can u expect? One thing houston does well is play defense..Second half should be a good one.


----------



## ChiBron

*Re: Game 1, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Rockets @ Mavericks GAME THREAD. 4/23. 4:3*



Mr. Roger's Cardigan said:


> And ESPN won't miss a chance to take a potshot at Yao, "Houston fans should be happy Mutombo is in the game, they are playing much better without Yao."


I wouldn't call that a potshot. Rockets have looked better with Mutumbo on the floor a heck of a lot of times this year. Plus Yao rarely ever helps matters by usually playing mediocre ball on National TV. And that 3rd foul he committed uke: 

Anyway, what bothered me most abt the 2nd qtr was T-mac being passive despite the roleplayers going cold. JVG has to stop making him run PG.


----------



## sherwin

Dirk has 3 fouls. But I'm not going to discount him. He will get in his groove. Its time for our other guys to hit shots. Tmac wont be able to do everything.


----------



## kfranco

sherwin said:


> Dirk has 3 fouls. But I'm not going to discount him. He will get in his groove. Its time for our other guys to hit shots. Tmac wont be able to do everything.


 He has 2, they called the "3rd" on someone else.


----------



## mavsmania41

Your roles players are really makinga contribution and yall have good ball movement.


----------



## sherwin

wow pathetic. its amazing how the refs make conscious efforts to keep stars in the game.


----------



## texan

Yao is showing some activity with the rebound and then the post move.


----------



## sherwin

oh my god. how did he mak e that?


----------



## Pasha The Great

*Re: Game 1, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Rockets @ Mavericks GAME THREAD. 4/23. 4:3*

Tmac For The 3!! :jawdrop: :jawdrop:


----------



## texan

McGrady w/ the unconcious 3, but we need better ball movement, and need to make sure they don't get out on the break. The Rockets need to control the tempo of this game if they want to win. Dirk is off right now, and the whole Mavs team is playing somewhat tenative.


----------



## sherwin

yao needs to get going. come on yao.


----------



## MVPlaya

That was some shot by T-Mac...it hit nothin but net.


----------



## sherwin

of course that was a foul.. he pushed him with the left hand


----------



## texan

10 point game. Terry is quietly having a nice game. We need to take care of the ball better. McGrady w/ another score.


----------



## sherwin

tmac just blew by dirk for the dunk. wow.


----------



## TheRoc5

the refs>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>yao


----------



## sherwin

i heart tmac.


----------



## sherwin

*Re: Game 1, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Rockets @ Mavericks GAME THREAD. 4/23. 4:3*

i dont like tmac bringing the ball up..but what the hell do I know??


----------



## texan

sherwin said:


> i dont like tmac bringing the ball up..


He is doing great right now and is really in a shooting rhythm, and shows no signs of fatigue, but I agree and would like to see someone else take the ball up.


----------



## sherwin

*Re: Game 1, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Rockets @ Mavericks GAME THREAD. 4/23. 4:3*

freakin unbelievable.. 4th on yao.. i don tthink Mutombo can sustain these kinda minutes.


----------



## texan

Yao with another foul. He has 4 and now the Mavs are on the FT line.


----------



## Raxel

Yao is really disappointing.


----------



## sherwin

*Re: Game 1, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Rockets @ Mavericks GAME THREAD. 4/23. 4:3*

no offense with this frontcourt, the backcourt has offensive pressure on them now, Wesley should take some shots, eh was hot in the first half. Cant go cold now.


----------



## sherwin

*Re: Game 1, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Rockets @ Mavericks GAME THREAD. 4/23. 4:3*

rockets playing sloppy and letting dallas dictate tempo. Dirk is getting free throws now. cant get him in the game!


----------



## texan

McGrady silences the crowd. He is just on fire tonight. Who else hates Mark Jackson's description of McGrady as "your home run hitter"? We are letting them dictate tempo, we need a TO or to slow down the game.


----------



## sherwin

*Re: Game 1, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Rockets @ Mavericks GAME THREAD. 4/23. 4:3*

damnit. who cares about the crowd. just keep playing like you were.


----------



## TheRoc5

we need to control the tempo, get it back to a 12 pt lead at the end of 3rd, make sure the refs arnt on drugs play hard ball


----------



## sherwin

*Re: Game 1, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Rockets @ Mavericks GAME THREAD. 4/23. 4:3*

guys like Wesley and Barry and Sura arent even getting shots.. gotta take some of the offensive load off of tmac!


----------



## sherwin

*Re: Game 1, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Rockets @ Mavericks GAME THREAD. 4/23. 4:3*

how do you come out of a timeout and get a 24 sec violation??


----------



## Stat O

*Re: Game 1, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Rockets @ Mavericks GAME THREAD. 4/23. 4:3*

houston gonna take this


----------



## sherwin

*Re: Game 1, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Rockets @ Mavericks GAME THREAD. 4/23. 4:3*

Bowen with 5. This is bad.


----------



## sherwin

*Re: Game 1, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Rockets @ Mavericks GAME THREAD. 4/23. 4:3*

James should not be running isolation plays!! jeez


----------



## Pasha The Great

*Re: Game 1, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Rockets @ Mavericks GAME THREAD. 4/23. 4:3*

out players are getting tired.. when tracy gets back from his rest hes going to go crazy.


----------



## texan

End of 3rd Quarter
Rockets-70
Mavericks-63

The Rockets have just let the Mavs get back into this game. No one is helping Tmac on the offensive end, Yao is playing recklessly, and we are allowing them to control the tempo of the game. They have done their best when they get on the fast break, so we need to try to keep them in a half-court setting and set a slow, defensive minded pace to the 4th quarter. In order to do that, we need to score, and therefore need the role players to step up like they were in the 1st Half.


----------



## TheRoc5

control tempo. tmac is tired and there is noone steping up
are lead is a small 7


----------



## sherwin

Barry hasnt even taken a shot has he? Its like hes scared to do something. Wheres Wesley and Sura? Is our 3pt game getting shutdown due to tightness of playoffs? Hit some mid range jumpers.


----------



## The_Franchise

*Re: Game 1, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Rockets @ Mavericks GAME THREAD. 4/23. 4:3*

Dallas has closed the rebounding edge and is back in this game. We need to go back to our game plan of getting McGrady shots off screens or letting him penetrate off of picks. Yao has been off all night but it's not like he hasn't been hitting his jump hooks... let's try posting him up in the triangle formation and kicking the ball out to Barry and Wesley.


----------



## sherwin

nobody cares about the NFL. shut the hell up.


----------



## The_Franchise

*Re: Game 1, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Rockets @ Mavericks GAME THREAD. 4/23. 4:3*

ESPN is already beginning to pimp up MNF.


----------



## sherwin

*Re: Game 1, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Rockets @ Mavericks GAME THREAD. 4/23. 4:3*

jesus... they got like 5 offensive fouls right there. What is this crap?


----------



## sherwin

*Re: Game 1, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Rockets @ Mavericks GAME THREAD. 4/23. 4:3*

5 fouls on yao. terrible. this game is slipping away. with a lot of help from the refs.


----------



## The_Franchise

*Re: Game 1, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Rockets @ Mavericks GAME THREAD. 4/23. 4:3*

****, Yao should have let that one go.


----------



## texan

After starting out the 4th with some signs of activity, Yao gets his 5th and has to sit out. 6 point game. McGrady needs help guys.


----------



## sherwin

*Re: Game 1, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Rockets @ Mavericks GAME THREAD. 4/23. 4:3*

this is garbage offense. no movement. getting out of rhythm.


----------



## texan

Nice shot by Barry, but its still their game and their tempo. McGrady w/the foul on Stack(horrible call).


----------



## The_Franchise

*Re: Game 1, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Rockets @ Mavericks GAME THREAD. 4/23. 4:3*

Shame on the refs for sucking up to Cuban all game long.


----------



## texan

Also, why the hell is Mike James handling the ball for so much of the clock. He needs to look up, stop dribbling so much, and get the ball to Tmac. He is wasting precious clock time.


----------



## Stat O

*Re: Game 1, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Rockets @ Mavericks GAME THREAD. 4/23. 4:3*

uhhhh ohhh.......


----------



## The_Franchise

*Re: Game 1, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Rockets @ Mavericks GAME THREAD. 4/23. 4:3*

Huge shot from James, his mid range jump shot has been money.


----------



## sherwin

exactly. james pisses me off when he stands there dribbling for 10 seconds.


----------



## The_Franchise

*Re: Game 1, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Rockets @ Mavericks GAME THREAD. 4/23. 4:3*

Dallas has attempted 20 more FT's than us.


----------



## TheRoc5

time to put sura in, we need to dirve all we can get fouls.


----------



## Stat O

*Re: Game 1, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Rockets @ Mavericks GAME THREAD. 4/23. 4:3*

I wonder if we can hold on...


----------



## sherwin

*Re: Game 1, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Rockets @ Mavericks GAME THREAD. 4/23. 4:3*

I was worried when I saw Joe Crawford out there right before tip off. I knew we were in for a lot of BS. Because thats what he brings to the table.


----------



## sherwin

*Re: Game 1, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Rockets @ Mavericks GAME THREAD. 4/23. 4:3*

Rockets controlling the tempo now. Thsi is what you want.


----------



## sherwin

*Re: Game 1, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Rockets @ Mavericks GAME THREAD. 4/23. 4:3*

Sura needs to come in for James.


----------



## Raxel

*Re: Game 1, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Rockets @ Mavericks GAME THREAD. 4/23. 4:3*



sherwin said:


> Sura needs to come in for James.


You are joking, ain't you?


----------



## sherwin

*Re: Game 1, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Rockets @ Mavericks GAME THREAD. 4/23. 4:3*



Raxel said:


> You are joking, ain't you?


lol. somewhat. it reflects how up and down it is with him. a lot of times he dribbles too much and doesnt move the ball like a PG should do. then sometimes he hits big shots. he is definitely a shooter not a PG..


----------



## TheRoc5

its back to 11 pt lead. this is good. we need to slow down and drive, dont let the crowd dictate our tempo. give tmac a brake for about 2 min. put yao in and hope the refs wont be idoits


----------



## The_Franchise

*Re: Game 1, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Rockets @ Mavericks GAME THREAD. 4/23. 4:3*

Mike James has to get credit for all the big shots he's hit in the 4th. 

Our role players have been hitting their open shots. Great job by McGrady getting to the basket and causing the defense to collapse.


----------



## The_Franchise

*Re: Game 1, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Rockets @ Mavericks GAME THREAD. 4/23. 4:3*

JESUS CHRIST THE REFS ARE PISSING ME OFF. Worst call in the history of sports entertainment on Barry.


----------



## sherwin

*Re: Game 1, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Rockets @ Mavericks GAME THREAD. 4/23. 4:3*

There needs to be an investigation. It is just insane that the calls are so lobsided. Hmm.. any of these refs in financial troubles?


----------



## TheRoc5

does any one think theres tension between tmac and james. yes were up by 11 with around 5 min to go. now if we finish this gm we will focus on dallas gm 2, good thank yao didnt play to much cause he will have lots of energy in gm (tmac prob will be drained.) lets finish this


----------



## sherwin

**** Yeah Tmac


----------



## The_Franchise

McGrady icing the cake with a series of And-1's...


----------



## sherwin

*Re: Game 1, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Rockets @ Mavericks GAME THREAD. 4/23. 4:3*

why are they relaxing?? still 2 minutes and just 10 points!!


----------



## sherwin

*Re: Game 1, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Rockets @ Mavericks GAME THREAD. 4/23. 4:3*

there is still a lot of time left in this game. rockets need to stay aggressive on offense and defense and close it out.


----------



## TheRoc5

need to get stop dont foul, were realaxing already


----------



## The_Franchise

*Re: Game 1, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Rockets @ Mavericks GAME THREAD. 4/23. 4:3*

Seriously, I thought Mark Jackson was trying to jinx us...


----------



## sherwin

*Re: Game 1, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Rockets @ Mavericks GAME THREAD. 4/23. 4:3*

are you kidding me? is this really happening? are the refs this bad?


----------



## Pasha The Great

*Re: Game 1, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Rockets @ Mavericks GAME THREAD. 4/23. 4:3*

i hope these refs never ref a rockets game again


----------



## sherwin

*Re: Game 1, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Rockets @ Mavericks GAME THREAD. 4/23. 4:3*

*ROCKETTTTTTTTTTTS!!!*

THANK YOU!!! 

my friend in dallas now owes me lunch. he said the mavs would sweep :laugh:


----------



## TheRoc5

rockets!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## Stat O

*Re: Game 1, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Rockets @ Mavericks GAME THREAD. 4/23. 4:3*

:banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana:


----------



## TheRoc5

a few things we need to do for next gm

1.tmac rest
2.yao work on footwork
3.mount mutombo rest
4.bench shoot
5.get the refs a pair of glasses

good win we won. up 1 0 in this series hopefully gets a few doubters out nxt gm baby


----------



## ljt

:banana: 
:clap: 
:cheers: 
well done,kill them again! :biggrin:


----------



## ThaShark316

*Re: Game 1, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Rockets @ Mavericks GAME THREAD. 4/23. 4:3*

Good win by the boys today...play even BETTER in game 2!!

Rockets lead best-of-7 series, 1-0 :banana:


----------



## kisstherim

yeah,baby!i am gonna be back to sleep now :clap: :banana:


----------



## mavsmania41

Hey good game this game has got me rattled as a Mavs fan I think you guys might take us in 5. i lost 1000 big ones I am not gonna bet against anyone in this series. But I think yall are gonna beat us and the suns yall got the Suns # as well and then you have the Spurs # so you guys could go all the way to the Finals you never know.


----------



## The Future7

Congrats. You guys earned it and played well. Enjoy your victory now. Game 2 may be a little different.


----------



## Pasha The Great

Thanks man, I won 1000 big ones tonight! Is this the longest thread in rockets forum history?


----------



## kfranco

YES YES YES.. Im pretty sure we have the Mavs respect now.


----------



## The_Franchise

*Re: Game 1, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Rockets @ Mavericks GAME THREAD. 4/23. 4:3*



TheRoc5 said:


> does any one think theres tension between tmac and james. yes were up by 11 with around 5 min to go. now if we finish this gm we will focus on dallas gm 2, good thank yao didnt play to much cause he will have lots of energy in gm (tmac prob will be drained.) lets finish this


Nah, no tension between the two whatsoever. McGrady was being doubled and Yao was on the bench with 5 fouls so James knew he had to step up and take the shots. 

Yao will get alot of hate for his foul plagued 20 minutes today but hopefully the refs won't try to dictate the remaining games.


----------



## The Future7

kfranco said:


> YES YES YES.. Im pretty sure we have the Mavs respect now.


I respect ya'll a little more now but this wasnt a good game. Both teams didnt play as well as they could.


----------



## Hakeem

*Re: Game 1, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Rockets @ Mavericks GAME THREAD. 4/23. 4:3*

Awesome. Jeff Van Gundy is an absolute gun. 

But I didn't get to see the match. 

So, for those lucky *******s who did see it, why did Dirk shoot so poorly? Was it just an off night for him, or did JVG orchestrate something brilliant? How well did Mike James play? How was Josh Howard's defense on McGrady? Was T-Mac attacking the rim? How did Yao manage to foul out in 20 minutes? Did Dampier give him any problems?


Edit: Oh, man, even "*******" is filtered? What is this the Disney forum?


----------



## sherwin

*Re: Game 1, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Rockets @ Mavericks GAME THREAD. 4/23. 4:3*

next game will probably be the toughest. when a team loses like that in game 1 they come out ready to play in gm2. If we can sustain that the series should be ours, going into Houston up 2-0.


----------



## TheRoc5

*Re: Game 1, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Rockets @ Mavericks GAME THREAD. 4/23. 4:3*



Hakeem said:


> Awesome. Jeff Van Gundy is an absolute gun.
> 
> But I didn't get to see the match.
> 
> So, for those lucky *******s who did see it, why did Dirk shoot so poorly? Was it just an off night for him, or did JVG orchestrate something brilliant? How well did Mike James play? How was Josh Howard's defense on McGrady? Was T-Mac attacking the rim? How did Yao manage to foul out in 20 minutes? Did Dampier give him any problems?
> 
> 
> Edit: Oh, man, even "*******" is filtered? What is this the Disney forum?


1. bowen and tmac defended dirk pretty good
2.mike played great just needed to pass a little more, made some needed shots
3.no one could guard tmac so you saw mostly double and at times triple teams
4.tmac attacked the rim well, even a couple of nice dunks
5. the refs slaughterd yao
6.dampier is not that much to wry about


----------



## Raxel

Top credits go to JVC, obviously it was well prepared. That's the difference between an veteran coach and a rookie coach no matter how many times he's played in playoff himself.

Then big credits go to T-mac for his insane performance.

Mike James also get credits for making those critical shots to keep Rockets in lead.

Hope to see yao come back in game 2.


----------



## kfranco

i also hope Yao gets his manhood back and is ready to fight in game 2.


----------



## sherwin

So who's got a torrent of this game?


----------



## texan

Rockets up 1-0. It was a really good game to watch. Tmac was just amazing, and the role players stepped up when we needed them to. Barry, Wesley, Sura and James all hit timely shots to keep the Rockets above water, and Deke also played a nice game. 

Yao didn't have a horrible game, but I'd like to see him out there more than 20 minutes. Sure the refs had something to do with it, but I'd like to see him play smarter, and be a more offensive force.


----------



## Yao Mania

JVG is a genius, I hope he finds another way to slow down Dirk though 'cuz the Diggler's too good to play that poorly next game... 
Very happy with the win, if Yao gets going I feel really good about our chances.


----------



## sherwin

Game 2 will be the toughest game for us this year. Don't expect the Mavs to just come out like they did today and bomb another game. It'll be tough to pull a win, but if w eplay right and hard then it can be done.


----------



## 23

It wasnt even a bomb game. Now Indy, sucked today. The Rox just played great and smart basketball. Even Yao didnt do well.


----------



## sherwin

still looking for a bittorrent download of this game.... anyone got it?


----------



## The_Franchise

*Re: Game 1, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Rockets @ Mavericks GAME THREAD. 4/23. 4:3*



sherwin said:


> still looking for a bittorrent download of this game.... anyone got it?


I'll post it as soon as the vid is uploaded by Rockets2k (CF.net).


----------



## sherwin

*Re: Game 1, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Rockets @ Mavericks GAME THREAD. 4/23. 4:3*

sweet, thanks MRC.


----------



## kisstherim

sherwin said:


> still looking for a bittorrent download of this game.... anyone got it?


maybe u can try this:

1st half 
2nd half


----------



## Hakeem

Is that in Chinese?


----------



## houst-mac

McGradys dunk on Bradley was pretty sick


----------



## Tersk

Dirks dunk on Yao was pretty sick


----------



## kisstherim

Hakeem said:


> Is that in Chinese?


no,in english. i found some videos of this game with better quality,but they r either in Mandarin or Catonese.


----------



## Hakeem

I'm not going to see it, but thanks anyway. I got all excited thinking "whoa, a site that offers torrents of games mere hours after they finish!", but when I went there I found that all the writing was in Chinese.


----------



## Tersk

First Half
http://bbs.cnxp.com/viewFile.asp?Boardid=156&ID=259747

Second Half
http://bbs.cnxp.com/viewFile.asp?Boardid=156&ID=259832


----------



## Stat O

*Re: Game 1, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Rockets @ Mavericks GAME THREAD. 4/23. 4:3*



Theo! said:


> First Half
> http://bbs.cnxp.com/viewFile.asp?Boardid=156&ID=259747
> 
> Second Half
> http://bbs.cnxp.com/viewFile.asp?Boardid=156&ID=259832


that doesn't seem to be working for me
it's not connecting to peers


----------



## sherwin

neither of those torrents work.


----------



## The_Franchise

Highlight clips (apparently he is still processing the actual game):

http://207.218.250.41/videos/MavsGm1Clips042305.torrent


----------



## The_Franchise

*Re: Game 1, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Rockets @ Mavericks GAME THREAD. 4/23. 4:3*



Hakeem said:


> I'm not going to see it, but thanks anyway. I got all excited thinking "whoa, a site that offers torrents of games mere hours after they finish!", but when I went there I found that all the writing was in Chinese.


Yeah, Rockets2k was talking about the same thing:



> yea..it is the highlights...I dont have the processing power to have the full game done already.
> I frankly dont have a clue how someone could have it out already. It takes me 2 hours to edit and prepare it for encoding, which takes a additional 6 hours.
> If I hadnt taken the extra time to compile highlights...it would be in the middle of encoding right now.
> 
> but oh well...I dont download other releases...but the one I have heard about are normally rel media files..which dont have the quality and completeness mine do..
> 
> btw...easy way to tell whcih file it is...is look at the name...it says "clips" in the name...I label the full game as such, and create a new thread for it when I post it.


----------



## RP McMurphy

*Re: Game 1, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Rockets @ Mavericks GAME THREAD. 4/23. 4:3*



Stat O said:


> that doesn't seem to be working for me
> it's not connecting to peers


Keep trying and it will work eventually. I'm almost done downloading the game.


----------



## sherwin

*Re: Game 1, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Rockets @ Mavericks GAME THREAD. 4/23. 4:3*

yeah the China ones are real media. But they are not as bad quality as you expect from RM, its actually pretty good. Real Player does suck immensely though.


----------



## mavsmania41

I think you guys are gonna win the series in 6.


----------



## The Future7

mavsmania41 said:


> I think you guys are gonna win the series in 6.



As a Mavs fan you should have more confidence. We have a very good chance at winning the series.


----------



## kfranco

I agree, it was just the first game. However, if you guys lose game two, then i would be really, really concerned if i was a Dallas fan. Look at the upside, Houston doesn't play great at home..why? I dunno, sure wished i knew the answer to that.


----------



## The Future7

Another good thing is that Dallas play well on the road. So it kinda increases our chances of a win.


----------



## mavsmania41

Tonight is fo or die for the Mavs I think. Even with our good road record it doesnt mean anything if you cant defend your home court.


----------

